# WizardPage



## adipure (6. Jun 2011)

Hallo,
Hab ein kleines Problem bei meinem Wizard, und zwar hab ich zwei WizardPages hinzugefügt. 
Nun möchte ich die Eingabe auf der ersten Seite für eine Suche in einer Datenbank verwenden und die Ergebnisse auf der zweiten Seite anzeigen, dazu hab ich mir ein Model mit den notwendigen Variablen erstellt. 
Mein Problem ist jetzt, dass ich den Text auf der zweiten Page nicht angezeigt bekomm. Hab in der zweiten Page dazu die 

```
public void setVisible(boolean visible)
```
überschrieben. Meine Pages erben von WizardPage und der Wizard ansich von Wizard.
Wenn ich die Labels zum Beispiel auf der zweiten Page zuerst in der

```
public void createControl(Composite parent)
```
mit einem leeren String befülle, dann erscheint der Text komischerweise.
Nur möchte ich auch auf einem Canvas etwas zeichen und da wüsst ich nicht, wie ich in diesem Zustand das Canvas nutzen soll...

Lg


----------



## Wildcard (6. Jun 2011)

Du wirst etwas mehr ins Detail gehen müssen. So ganz ohne Fehler, Kontext und Code wird noch kein Schuh draus.


----------



## Mav3ric (9. Jun 2011)

Ich rate jetzt mal ins Blaue hinein und denke es ist ein Layout Problem.

Wenn deine Labels keinen Inhalt haben und das Layout es nicht anders vorgibt, werden die einfach 0 breit, also nicht sichtbar, selbst wenn du später einen Text setzt.

Entweder du rufst nach dam Setzten die layout() Methode des Parents der Labels auf, oder du gestaltest dein Layout entsprechend anders, z.B. mit Hints oder minimum Werten im Layout bzw. in den LayoutDatas der Controls.

Was für ein Layout verwendest du denn?


----------

